# please list as many peaceful freshwater fish you can think of?



## bubble87 (May 20, 2010)

thanks


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Gouramis, Goldfish, Some types of plecs, Tetras, Danios, Glofish, Guppies, Hachetfish. Thats all I can think of for now


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

platies, pristella tetras


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

there are literally hundreds of peaceful fish. Find the fish you like, and research the profiles and see if they'd work for you.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Keep in mind that "dither fish" (ones like tetras, danios, rasboras, aka anything that likes to zoom around and is very active) will most likely only be peaceful when kept in larger groups. 6 or more is what I'd recommend. 
How about dojo loaches? They are peaceful and very playful and interesting to watch.


----------



## sbetsy (Apr 6, 2010)

I think I'd think about how the fish interact with one another - rather than if they are peaceful or not. But sure, some are more peaceful than others!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

gourmamis are territorial, goldfish bully or eat smaller fish, blackskirt and serpae tetra can be little terrors in small numbers, male guppies sexual harass females. The Peaceful Community Fish, pick any from this list, is nothing but a myth. Its all relative. Pikes are peaceful until they eat their tankmates.


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Goldfish
glofish
some types of plecos
guppies
tetras 
hatchet fish
mollies 
koi 

That's all I can think of right now, cuz my cousin's new kitten is bounching all around and it's very distracting!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

dojo loaches are awesome ive got one in my tank well a gold one that is and i love him. and agreed about peaceful fish not always being peaceful a lot of them are required to be in large numbers to curb any aggression some just more than others one of my male guppies beats the hell out of all the other ones chewing up their tales even tho i have twice as many females it persists i have yet to figure out who it is. mollies another "peaceful" fish can actually become very aggressive as adults. my yoyo loach which everyone ive talked to has never had a problem like this is actually a big bully and chases off every other fish except for my big sailfin pleco who he just rides around on his back! Now my ram on the other hand which is concidered a peaceful cichlid but can become aggressive is actually what i concider one of my most peaceful fish. I also have a scat thats classified as a peaceful schooling fish not the case he spends all day chasing around my mono and archer when i removed my ornament for a day he chewed up there tails. They can become aggressive when not kept in schools of 5+ which with a fish that gets a foot long its hard to keep a school that big. i guess what it really comes down to is the fish itself some will be more aggressive than others just like any animal or person doesn't matter the breed or species its all dependent on the fish itself.... you just have to learn each fish and what you can do to curb any aggression it may have.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

only two really come to mind, koi and goldfish. Rest of them will either pick on other fish, or fish of the same species.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

kuhli loaches are peacefull,

and if you want to count them as fish; any kind of shrimp, and most kinds of snails. Avoid crayfish though.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Corwin said:


> kuhli loaches are peacefull,
> 
> and if you want to count them as fish; any kind of shrimp, and most kinds of snails. Avoid crayfish though.


ive actually seen khuli's wrestle before


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

really? oh ok, I was just going on the research I had done regarding them (I intend to pick up some for my 20 gallon)

sorry bout that, but my other recomendations still stand


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Okay I really think this depends on your definition of peaceful. I don't care what you put in the tank there will be wrestling, chasing, nipping etc. With "peaceful" tank mates this is usually kept down some, depending on your particular fish. Most of this wresting, chasing, nipping will not be a huge deal. Just have to keep an eye out and deal with any serious behaviors.


----------



## conradd (Jun 21, 2010)

Silver dollars are cool. Barbs can be fin nippers, Pleco's never really bother anything.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Pretty much any fish that you would consider a community fish would fit your bill. Guppies, Platies, Mollies, most Tetras, Cories, a few Barb species, and Danios all make excellent tropical community fish. I also kept goldfish for about 2 years and they are rather peaceful, but they poop almost constantly.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Basically the consensus is you need to do research and pick fish you like then ask us if they will get along. Asking us to do your work for you won't work here.


----------

